# SA Retirement Visa Overview?



## Billt4sf (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello fellow travelers

We are looking into getting a Retirement Visa for RSA and I think I understand it as follows. 

We are US citizens. 

* One thing I do not know -- how much does it cost? 

* We have to prove we have 37,000Rand/month for the time of application (income stream or accumulated capital). Does anyone know which documents will work for an income stream based on real estate in USA? 

* We could get either a Temporary Retirement Visa or a permanent one. The Temp one is fine for us (up to 4 years).

* Processing time for a temporary one is around 8 weeks if submitted from abroad, or 4 -6 weeks if submitted in SA.

* We would have to submit our passport - can we not use it during the time of application?

* We have to sumbit medical and radiological reports but I am unclear exactly what this would be.

* We would have to submit some form of police clearance - a background FBI check? How does one get that?

* Once we have the VISA, apparently we can get a resident status?


Thanks if you can help with any of these questions.

- Bill & Emily


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Billt4sf said:


> Hello fellow travelers
> 
> We are looking into getting a Retirement Visa for RSA and I think I understand it as follows.
> 
> ...


If you're currently in the USA (or outside South Africa) I suggest you apply directly for the permanent one to avoid going through the DHA/VFS process all over again. The cost is R2870 but the cost is dependant or where you apply from - Best to contact the embassy/consulate directly.

For an income based on real estate I believe a bank statements, proof of property ownership, tenancy agreements, tax documents, etc will work. If you can get a chartered accountant to draw up a letter for you that would help.

If you apply at VFS you won't have to leave your passport. Embassies usually require you to leave your passport. If you need to travel to SA I suggest you apply for the temporary visa, receive it then apply for your permanent residence after.

Not sure about the American PCC. In most countries you just show up at your nearest police station, get your fingerprints taken, submit a form, pay the fee and receive your police clearance certificate in a few days/weeks.

For the medical and radiological report, you need to get these forms and take them to your doctor to fill in, sign and stamp them:

https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/medical-report-format.pdf

https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/radiological-report-format.pdf


----------



## Billt4sf (Nov 20, 2016)

THANK YOU! That's VERY helpful.

What is VFS? I guess that's if we are in SA? 

- Bill


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Billt4sf said:


> THANK YOU! That's VERY helpful.
> 
> What is VFS? I guess that's if we are in SA?
> 
> - Bill


VFS is company that has been outsourced to process applications by SA in some countries. The adjudication process is however done by DHA after they receive the application from VFS though. So "usually" VFS will let you know when you submit if your application is in order. Not sure about the process when applying from the USA though


----------



## Native Texan (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello Bill,
We got our retirement visa a little over a year ago. It did not cost anything except for the cost of the police clearance certificate. We got that through a company called field point that actually got us the results the same day that we went in to do the fingerprinting done. They have offices in several cities. We did have to leave our passport at the embassy and it took right at a week before we could go back in and pick it up at the embassy with the visa. They seemed to only be interested in bank statements that showed we had the necessary income and the police clearance and handed us back all the other paperwork we were told we would need. As with most things African, it depends who you talk to at the embassy and how their day is going. After getting different information after each phone call or email, I decided to visit the embassy in person and things went very smoothly after that. The only hiccup was that once the paperwork and passport were submitted, they never emailed or called or even answered the embassy phone when I called to inquire about a completion date. After one week, I decided to go back to the embassy to see how things were progressing and found that the passport and visa were completed and I just had to return after lunch to pick it up. No telling how long they had been done or how long they might have held on to them if I had not come back in to check on them. If you are not close to an embassy it may be a bit more difficult but we have relatives near D.C. so we combined a visit with them with our visa application. All this was after 2 years of getting different answers every time we applied for the visa as it seemed to constantly be changing as far as what the requirements were.
The radiological test is just a chest x ray, we got that done in S.A. (much cheaper)
We were told you cannot submit a request for the visa while in S.A. but must do it from abroad.


----------



## sharder (May 21, 2015)

Hello Bill & Emily,

My parents are looking to come to South Africa and live next to us for an undetermined length of time. They are in there 80's but they enjoy being around our 2 kids ( 2 and 5). I am interested in your experience applying for the Retirement Visa. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Native Texan (Apr 29, 2011)

When we got ours, they required a lot of paperwork, as stated on forms but only seemed interested in how much was in our bank account and that we had a clean background check and clear x-rays. I don't think they even looked at the other stuff. I am convinced though that it all depends on which person is there to handle your paperwork more than anything else.


----------



## sharder (May 21, 2015)

Native Texan said:


> When we got ours, they required a lot of paperwork, as stated on forms but only seemed interested in how much was in our bank account and that we had a clean background check and clear x-rays. I don't think they even looked at the other stuff. I am convinced though that it all depends on which person is there to handle your paperwork more than anything else.


Hello Again. Well it looks like my parents are coming here! scary for everyone .. except the grandkids. I would really appreciate a chance to talk to you about some of the details of your application and other moving / living here issues. Any chance we could connect for a chat via phone or skype?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have a question, which I think I posted in the wrong discussion. I was born in the UK and lived there until the age of 23. I have lived in Canada ever since, over 40 years. In order to get any type of visa for SA other than a visitors visa, do I need a police clearance certificate from both the UK and Canada? The process to get one from the UK is quite complex and expensive, 45 pounds. 

I also have an additional problem and expense of the in-person interview required for a visa, as the SA consular general office is in Toronto and I live in Vancouver. That will be close to $1000 in airfare plus accommodation for however long I have to be there. Does anyone know if they do Skype or Facetime interviews?

Thanks - I am finding the whole process to be very daunting. My partner is an SA permanent resident and we are looking at spending six months in each country.

Fiona


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Let's say someone is retired but receive no monthly pension, but have got it as a lump sum and is sitting in the bank.

Could that be used for a retirement visa?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Hi, Fiona,

The whole purpose for SA government to issue a retirement visa to someone is to let him/her to spend his/her money and enjoy the retirement. So that is why making sure that he/she has enough (probabaly far more than enough) money to enjoy one's retirement life is priority for SA government. No one wants a foreigner admitted to enter but turns out to be a social burden in the end. It is the same in Canadian immigration system, too. By the end of the day, especially the immigration issues today, the world is still a very material place to be.

So if a $1000 dollar travel to Toronto or even a 45 pounds police clearance certificate puts a financial burden to you, I really doubt a retirement visa is the right type for you to apply.

Besides of that, partnership requires to demonstrate a long-term committment by Immigration Act. Saying that obtaining some documents is "complex and expensive" or "the whole process to be very daunting" is really not very encouraging to the prospect of this relationship.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,

I understand, a4xiaoxiami, how you took my last post but feel you are overly critical. I was feeling a bit frustrated as every time I turn around there is one more thing. I think many people in this forum would agree that the process is daunting.

We are in a very committed relationship and are flying back and forth so that we are not apart. Financially I would qualify.


----------



## ysl55 (Apr 19, 2019)

Dear Bill have yiu managed to secure your retired persons visa in RSA. Kind regards YSL


----------

